# SX3 or Browning Gold Superlite?



## Shorthair.On.Point (Nov 28, 2006)

I am interested in hearring opinions on which gun I should go with. I am going to get a 26" 12ga in either the Winchester SX3 or the Browning Gold Superlite Hunter. I want a light weight upland gun that won't kick too bad under $1000.


----------



## foxred (Jun 30, 2002)

Consider a Bennelli UIltraLite. It comes in 12 ga with a 24" barrel and weighs only 6#. I have one and can carry it all day without any difficulty. I bought mine at Scheels in Bismarck for $ll79. No problems with it whatsoever - worth every dollar!!!!!


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Beretta 391


----------

